# Best DIY Tube Amp Design Under $200



## JohnnyCrash8

I'm looking for the best DIY tube amp designs under $200 in components.  This budget excludes any enclosure or brackets, since I plan on fabricating  that portion.  I am not looking for a kit, schematics with part manufacturer and P/N are welcome.  Also, web links are welcome.  This will be my first tube amp (I've built two solid state amps already).  I will primarily run my Grado SR325is cans off of this sourced with iPOD gen4.


----------



## tdubl07

Millet Starving student is fun to build with the newer 12au7 tubes. The schematics are in the forum thread. I just got done building mine and it sounds great. Probably cost me under $100 including the Hammond enclosure. I definitely think it's a worth while build. I've previously built a cmoybb and an O2 headphone amp. This was also my first tube build. Think you'll be pleasantly surprised. One thing i would recommend is looking into different heat sinks than the parts list, because they are not the best looking things. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## JohnnyCrash8

Thanks, I will check it out. $100 sounds great! How is the signal to noise ratio? Pretty clean?


----------



## Zigis

Or this amp:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/402067/a-super-simple-6dj8-headphone-amp/390
   
  I have PCBs
   
  And this is same amp I built for forum member Evshrug


----------



## JohnnyCrash8

Thanks for the suggestion and the PCB offer, I will consider it. Has anyone listened to both the Millet Starving Student and the Super Simple 6dj8 Amps side by side?


----------



## tdubl07

Dang i like that little amp too. That looks like a fun build. The starving student sounds really nice. I actually just poor together a millet mini Max and i think the starving student sounds just as good. I say you won't go wrong with whatever you choose. The build is the fun part


----------

